# My Master 30th AD10



## Salsa_Lover

I decided it finally and ordered last week my Colnago Master 30th Anniversary on AD10.

I decided to go with Mike at Maestro and he will set me up with a threaded fork so I will build it using a Cinelli 1A Quill Stem and Giro D'Italia Bars.

I have a full Silver Centaur 10 UT/US groupset for this build plus a set of Chorus/Blue OP wheels, and a set of Record 9Sp hubs laced to GP4s...

Alternatively I have a full NOS 2009 Record 11 group in its boxes that I could also use for a more modern look.

The waiting time is some 10-12 weeks, I will keep you updated in this thread


----------



## Salsa_Lover

The Centaur Group is built curently on my Colnago Dream, that is beautiful but unfortunately one size bigger, I will rebuild it with Dura Ace 9 and put it for sale when the master arrrives.


----------



## idris icabod

AD10 is my favourite colour, congrats, looking forward to seeing it. I've been going back and forward with getting a master but I think I'm leaning to custom at the moment, I have a majot jones for a Mercian currently, they have an on-line frame builder and paint shop, seriously addictive!


----------



## Bikephelps

Enjoy your new Master 30th Anniversary; I have one with Chorus 11 in AD04.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

In the moment, I am just waiting.... waiting.... waiting... patience...

in the meantime, getting the components necessary for the build.

Threaded Record headset, Cinelli 1A quill Stem... Cinelli Giro d'Italia handlebars.... Brooks Swift Titanium saddle...

waiting... waiting....


----------



## Salsa_Lover

the parts for the Build started to arrive

- Campagnolo Record threaded headset
- Cinelli Giro d'Italia 42cm 
- Cinelli 1A 120mm
- Cinelli Kaleidoscope handlebar tape
- Swift Titanium

The frame will probably arrive in another month or so.


----------



## pmf

Where on earth did you find the bar? I built up an Eddy Merckx for my wife with a Cinella 1A stem. Beautiful stem, but odd clamp size. I located a Giro d'Italia bar used after a lot of looking. 

Go for the silver components. They look awesome on classic steel bike.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

if you are in America, get it from dana @ ebay

Cinelli Giro D'Italia Alloy Handlebar 42cm Silver | eBay

or if you are in Europe from totalcycling

Cinelli Giro D'Italia 64 26.0mm Handlebar: Total Cycling


----------



## @helsinki

Nice!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Mike reports the frame arrived to his distributor, it will be here soon


----------



## il sogno

Salsa_Lover said:


> the parts for the Build started to arrive
> 
> - Campagnolo Record threaded headset
> - Cinelli Giro d'Italia 42cm
> - Cinelli 1A 120mm
> - Cinelli Kaleidoscope handlebar tape
> - Swift Titanium
> 
> The frame will probably arrive in another month or so.


The Cinelli Giro d'Italia bars are my favorite handlebars.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

All set, the frame should be arriving here next week 

This is the first time I order a frame, that is supossedly built for me, and had to wait some 2 months for delivery, interesting experience.


----------



## popeyeisgood

please keep us updated with some pictures!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I am waiting for delivery, Mike says the frame is at the distributor so he just have to pick it up and send it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Mike had some delay but the frame is finally shipped today, it should be here at the beginning of the next week


----------



## quikrick1

No Kidding... the suspense is KILLING ME!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

scheduled for delivery on monday


----------



## Salsa_Lover

*Look what the postman brought*

Postman knocked at the door this rainy day and brought this.

isn't it pretty ? 

coudn't make pictures in natural light because we are having a summer rainy day today.




DSC00439.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00440.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I made some detail pictures and weights, more to come in the evening when I am back from office


DSC00442.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00443.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00444.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover

weights


DSC00446.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


DSC00447.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## american psycho

Nice, but heavy ;-)

The 1974 Mexico I built had at 57cm a frame weight if 1826g.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

it is surely the rear dropouts plastic protector that is indeed heavy


----------



## Salsa_Lover

quickly taking shape.... I have to run for office now, at the evening I'll do the build


DSC00457.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00460.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover

First build, with all the parts just tranferred from the Dream

Centaur Ultra Torque/Ultra Shift 10 speed
Chorus Titanium Seatpost
Selle Italia SLK

I'll do the finishing touches after work and then a little test ride


DSC00462.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00464.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## vhk30

Nice! :thumbsup:
What is the size of the frame?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

it is a 56cm traditional, which is I guess together with the 52s the most balanced frame size as it is in the middle of the curve

too much color ? I don't think so 

I will ride it initially on that SLK, but I just bought a flite 2013 for the C-50 and my @ss really seems to like it, so probably will order a white one for the master.

But before of that I will ride it a bit like this, and then try the Swift, then decide.

theres is never too much blue ( or pink ) on a Colnago

Oh and that is a Chorus Cassette with the middle spacer also blue anodised, but well it is not visible on this pic.


DSC00465.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I just seen the Caleido bar tape is EVA..... mmm pretty as it is I prefer cork on my bar tape.... I will set it up with simple white cork and maybe put some colorful plugs

I love how the ornament on the chainstay aligns perfectly with the crankset rings.... one more reason to not go compact on this.


DSC00466.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I set it up temporarly with a "recovered" white tape and went out for some pictures, can't ride today because of work and rain that is starting to come. but I can tell this bike feels really good, I think I will fall in love again.


DSC00471.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00473.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover

details, details

DSC00476.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


DSC00475.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## american psycho

Shame you don't take a 57, you could have had mine for a bargain, with Record and Shamal!

Maybe the rain will stop this summer so you can ride it without fear of rust. That's one reason I went with Titanium.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Nice bike! I miss my Yellow Master Extra Light, sold it. Regretting! Good luck with it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

american psycho said:


> Shame you don't take a 57, you could have had mine for a bargain, with Record and Shamal!
> 
> Maybe the rain will stop this summer so you can ride it without fear of rust. That's one reason I went with Titanium.


well the 57 is "too big" for me 

I have looked for the perfect master for quite a long time.

I left 2 in 56 pass by, for really good prices... I just wanted to have a new one and this 30th Anniversary is just perfect.... worth every penny.

I don't think I will buy another frame or bike or wheels, used anymore... only brand spanking new for me.


----------



## vhk30

Later Veloflex Master, or Vittoria Open Corsa Evo SC???


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I have a set of Veloflex Roubaix and a tubular set Silver Record Hubs/Mavic GP4 Rims

I just have to glue them and you'll have some pictures with 

Thinking on silver Elite Ciussi Cages too...


----------



## vhk30

Yes! Tubular! :thumbsup:
But Elite Ciussi Inox :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Fignon's Barber

... I just wanted to have a new one and this 30th Anniversary is just perfect.... worth every penny.
I don't think I will buy another frame or bike or wheels said:


> Right attitude! Life is too short. Great bike, Ernesto at his finest. And mike perry adds to the experience.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Maiden Voyage, after recovered from my little crash and finally stopped raining...


IMG_0663.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## tidi

this is one beautiful bike. congrats


----------



## jtompilot

I'm in love


----------



## vhk30

Salsa!

Where did you buy the frame?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Got it from Mike at Maestro, 

It is truly beautiful yes, I'm in love again


----------



## vhk30

It was 2140 EUR :eek6: ,or cheaper?
Yesterday I asked Flarer (Norbert) in South Tyrol, Italy.

Flarer Radsport Italien | Rennräder Mountainbike | Colnago DeRosa Pinarello Giant BackBone | Südtirol | Flarer Radsport Italien - Rennräder Mountainbike - Colnago DeRosa Pinarello Giant BackBone - Südtirol

1988 EUR
It was a lot cheaper in 2002 (2003?), when my friend bought. 
Norbert wrote: "tempi passati"  :mad2:

Good luck with it! It is really beautiful.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I tried on the Brooks but I don't like it with it

I am keeping the White SLK for the moment, until I buy a new flite 2013 White for it


DSC00504.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Here some detail pics, I really like with the full silver Centar, doesn't matter that is a lower level groupset I will keep it like it is.

I just have ordered silver Elite Ciussi cages, because those blue are too dark and IMHO clash with the pastel colours... 

I will also change those black cable housings with white ones soon.


DSC00506.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00507.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00508.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Two Sisters


DSC00512.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Ok, now I have some saddle time on the Master, on the flats and hills I can tell you about my impressions with it. 

Both C-50 and Master are setup identically and are riden on the same kind of wheels ( handbuilts Open Pro on Campagnolo hubs and DR Revo/Comp Spokes )

The previous steel bikes I have ridden, were comfortable, soft and heavy. With a springy/spongy/soft feel. Well, this is no soft and comfy touring bike, this is a full blown racing machine and it shows ! 

The rear still feels springy but not spongy, and the springiness seems to be tuned on a higher resonance frequency, and even though you feel more the road, it doesn't tire you like an aluminum frame would do. 
The front is not soft at all, this fork is stiff, I guess that is why it is so heavy and has those thick straight legs. I have read that quill stems tend to be softer compared to ahead ones, but not in my setup the stiffness on the front end is considerable.

The bike is a good 2.5Kgs heavier than the C-50, so going uphill you can feel the weight difference, and also the C-50 is generally more agile and nimble. but rolling on the flats it is stable and seems to roll effortlessly, it does conserve its momentum better than the C-50.

The C-50 though, being full Carbon with Carbon handlebars, soaks better the road feel, bumps, road imperfections etc are felt more directly on the Master.


----------



## colnagoG60

Even though I'm a new member here, "Welcome to the (Master) club". Hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine...even though after 15 years, I still don't know my paint code.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Post a pic and we'll find out


----------



## colnagoG60

Salsa_Lover said:


> Post a pic and we'll find out


I didn't want to hijack your thread...plus I think I need (10) posts before I can post pics. Planning on creating a thread as I have not seen it in the Colnago pic thread, and only (2) pics "on the whole internet". 

But if you can help, off-hand It looks like AD13, only the "red-ish" is more orange, and there are "Fizik Green" highlights were the paint meets the chrome. Its almost a Rabobank scheme, given the colors, but in the AD13 pattern.

edit...actually, just found the 3rd and 4th pics here (but mine says "X-Light" not Olympic):

/miaan.com/tt/index.php?pl=58


----------



## Salsa_Lover

my Master on Tubies and new saddle, 2013 flite

Record Hubs/GP4 rims/Velofex Servizio Corsa tubies


DSC00569.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00570.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

That flite 2013 is simply great !

My ass is on 7th heaven with it, flat and wide on the rear and narrow on the nose and front, simply great.

I swaped over all my bikes to them.


----------



## wildboar

That thing is just begging for a titanium railed white Rolls.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Master 30th Cosmics por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Master 30th Cosmics por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Rolls ? no thanks


----------



## Ride-Fly

Great bike Salsa!!!! Love to get my hands on one of those. I was offered a new 55 Master x-light in PR99- my favorite stock Colnago scheme for $2000. I should have done it. The reason I didn't was that in a Master geometry, I think I would prefer a 56 as the 55 has too short a head tube. A 55 C50 or Ext C has a 141 HTL. A 55 Master has a 125 HTL. Too short for my preference.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Yes, the head tube is a bit shorter, but actually the rest of measurements and angles is the same, it fits the same as my C50.

And with the quill stem this difference is actually irrelevant


----------



## Ride-Fly

Salsa_Lover said:


> Yes, the head tube is a bit shorter, but actually the rest of measurements and angles is the same, it fits the same as my C50.
> 
> And with the quill stem this difference is actually irrelevant


yep. I know. But I'm a thread less aheadset kind o guy! Quills look nice, but I don't like the extra flex and hassle they bring.


----------



## popeyeisgood

nice choice on the some what color matching wheels. i like the reflectiveness of the wheel it has a 90s feel to it--that's my favorite look for colnago steel bike.

if i were to nit-pick the stem seems a bit too minimal for my taste, but i bet that's why you pick it. and quill stem is far far far better looking than threadless no matter how you want to look at.


----------

